Ask HN: What you have automated with Python? - pyeu
======
jachee
Five o'clock shout-outs on twitter:

[https://twitter.com/fiveobot](https://twitter.com/fiveobot)

[https://github.com/jachee/fiveobot](https://github.com/jachee/fiveobot)

------
SirLJ
Long, long time ago, I started writing my stock trading robots in Python and I
am still using it to this day... Not sure why I chose it, maybe it was easy to
learn for a non developer like me (one thing I don't like is the syntax), but
way too late to change the language, there is no way I am rewriting my
robots... if something works, don't touch it :-)

------
AlexAmee
I wrote a script that runs a cronjob that checks if someone posted "What you
have automated with Python".

If my bot is positive, it creates a post that says that we had this already a
few months ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14339959](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14339959)

------
siquick
\- Finding a houseshare through site scrape and keyword matching

\- Social media activity (Twitter, Pinterest)

\- Buying/Selling crypto when it reaches a certain threshold

